# Dreamweaver: include verschiebt mir alles...



## black0r (11. Mai 2006)

HI Leute,

also ich habe ein Problem! Ich habe mit Photoshop mir ein Template gebastelt und dann gesliced! Ich hab dann im Dreamweaver mit Layout erstellen das Gerüst gemacht und da dann die gesliceden Bilder eingefügt!

Links das Menü, oben header und unten footer !

zwischen footer und header und rechts neben dem menü ist eine freie stelle wo meine Seiten angezeigt werden sollen.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem :

Die PHP oder HTML Seiten die ich in diese Fläche anzeigen möchte verhauen mir mein ganzes Layout!

Ich habe Die Freie stelle schon als i Frame bennant aber dann sind die eingefügten seiten irgendwie zu groß und er passt sie nicht an die größe des iframes an, folge -> ich muss hoch,runter ,rechts, links scrollen damit ich den inhalt ganz anschauen kann.

Dann habe ich die frei Stelle mit einer Tabelle definiert und die html oder php dann mit include eingefügt ! aber dann ist es so das die seite rechts aus meinem layout weiter geht 


Ich will es entweder so das wenn die HTML oder PHP die ich einfügen will größer ist, das dann mein Footer so weit mit runter geht das die ganze Seite angezeigt werden kann.

Oder ich will es so das die einzufügende HTML oder PHP so angepasst wird das sie in die freie Stelle passt 

Könnt ihr mir helfen ? Ist ein Projekt das ich bis zum 19. fertig haben muss und ich hänge an dieser einen Sache  !

Grüße

black0r


----------



## Gumbo (11. Mai 2006)

Setze die Grafiken soweit möglich mal als Hintergrundgrafiken ähnlich der Faux-Columns-Technik ein.


----------



## black0r (11. Mai 2006)

hi ok das hab ich jetzt gemacht nun poste ich aber mal den code ich hab es jetzt mit einem layer versucht weil ich das  vorhin auf einer hp gesehen habe das prob ist jetzt aber einfach ich verstehe nicht wie ich die seite in den layer verlinken kann hier der code


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<script type="text/JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_swapImgRestore() { //v3.0
  var i,x,a=document.MM_sr; for(i=0;a&&i<a.length&&(x=a[i])&&x.oSrc;i++) x.src=x.oSrc;
}

function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
}

function MM_findObj(n, d) { //v4.01
  var p,i,x;  if(!d) d=document; if((p=n.indexOf("?"))>0&&parent.frames.length) {
    d=parent.frames[n.substring(p+1)].document; n=n.substring(0,p);}
  if(!(x=d[n])&&d.all) x=d.all[n]; for (i=0;!x&&i<d.forms.length;i++) x=d.forms[i][n];
  for(i=0;!x&&d.layers&&i<d.layers.length;i++) x=MM_findObj(n,d.layers[i].document);
  if(!x && d.getElementById) x=d.getElementById(n); return x;
}

function MM_swapImage() { //v3.0
  var i,j=0,x,a=MM_swapImage.arguments; document.MM_sr=new Array; for(i=0;i<(a.length-2);i+=3)
   if ((x=MM_findObj(a[i]))!=null){document.MM_sr[j++]=x; if(!x.oSrc) x.oSrc=x.src; x.src=a[i+2];}
}
//-->
</script>
</head>

<body onload="MM_preloadImages('images/waxman-inhalt_06-overwax-12.jpg')">
<table width="911" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <!--DWLayoutDefaultTable-->
  <tr>
    <td width="111" height="13"></td>
    <td width="139"></td>
    <td width="661"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="125"></td>
    <td colspan="2" valign="top"><!--DWLayoutEmptyCell-->&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="489"></td>
    <td valign="top" background="links.jpg">&nbsp;
	  <p>&nbsp;</p>
	  <p>&nbsp;</p>
	  <div id="home"><a href="C:\Programme\xampp\htdocs\hp\willkommen.html" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('NEWS','','images/waxman-inhalt_06-overwax-12.jpg',1)"><img src="images/waxman-inhalt_06.jpg" alt="News" name="NEWS" width="140" height="53" border="0" /></a>
	  <!--<img src="images/waxman-inhalt_06.jpg" alt="NEWS" width="201" height="53" border="0">-->
   </div>	</td>
    <td><div id="Layer1" style="position:absolute; width:654px; height:483px; z-index:1; left: 265px; top: 158px; overflow: auto;">
      <h4 id="datum">16.02.2006</h4>
      <p id="text_std">Seit diesem Moment, k&ouml;nnt ihr euch auf dieser Seite im Guestbook verewigen. In diesem Sinne HAPPY POSTING</p>
      <br />
      <h4 id="datum">12.02.2006</h4>
      <p id="text_std">Seit heute ist es einfach m&ouml;glich mit uns in Verbindung zu treten. Ich hoffe, dass euch die Kontaktseite gef&auml;llt. Wir beantworten alle mails :). ALSO: WATCH OUT ;) </p>
      <br />
      <h4 id="datum">10.02.2006</h4>
      <p id="text_std">Heute ist es soweit, nach langer Wartezeit und vielen, vielen Tassen Kaffe, geht heute die WebPage von Waxman und Beschleuniger online. Diese ist zwar noch nicht vollst&auml;ndig, aber die ersten guten und informativen Punkte sind funktionsf&auml;hig. </p>
    </div>	</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="44"></td>
    <td colspan="2" valign="top" background="footer.jpg"><!--DWLayoutEmptyCell-->&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## black0r (11. Mai 2006)

so ich hab jetzt alles versuch ! das kann doch einfach nicht so schwer sein einen inhalt zu includen bei einer gesliceden seite ! das geht doch bei jeder homepage  was mach ich den fall sch das es mir immer den kompletten style verhaut !? 

hab jetzt auch ma eine ebene gemacht und darein meine tabelle mit dem include ! aber es funktioniert nicht  ! es verhaut mir immer den ganzen style  !


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2006)

Gibt es eine Online-Version der Seite, um das Problem in Augenschein nehmen zu können?


----------



## black0r (11. Mai 2006)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Online-Version der Seite, um das Problem in Augenschein nehmen zu können?




so da ich ja alles ausprobiert habe und als letztes (da ich des hier irgendwo gelesen hab)
eben mit tabelle und da rein includen war kann ich dir nur das zeigen ! aber dann verstehst wenigstens was ich machen will bzw mein  


http://web10.server-drome.net/blacky/nuka/html/dtest/index.php


bin für jede hilfe dankbar !

oder muss ich es doch ganz anders machen !?


----------



## Gumbo (11. Mai 2006)

Was mir zu aller erst auffällt: Das Dokument ist weder valide noch wohlgeformt (siehe etwa das W3C-Markup-Validator-Ergebnis). Dein serverseitiges Skript muss so gestrickt sein, dass am Ende ein vollständiges Dokument ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2006)

Beim ersten Überfliegen des HTML-Quelltextes fällt auf, daß du das Grundgerüst einer HTML-Seite mehrmals in das Dokument einbindest:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
#Layer1 {
        position:absolute;
        left:153px;
        top:120px;
        width:548px;
        height:499px;
        z-index:1;
}
-->
</style>
</head>

<body>
<div id="Layer1">
  <table width="548" height="499" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <!--DWLayoutTable-->
  <tr>
    <!--DWLayoutEmptyCell-->&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="532"><div>
      <div align="center">
        <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>



<body>


</body>
</html>
        <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>



<body>


</body>
</html>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>

<body>
<h1>Herzlich willkommen auf der HomePage von</h1>
<table width="832" border="0">
  <tr>
    <td><img src="pic/steino.jpg" width="110" height="76" /></td>
    <td><img src="pic/logogross.jpg" width="400" height="40" /></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td><strong>Ihr Spezialist in Sachen Dreh- und Fräsbearbeitung</strong></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>.</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>Wir sind qualifiziert zur Ver- und Bearbeitung von Werkstoffen unterschiedlichen   Arten in Höchster Präzision</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>Wir sind auch spezialiesiert auf Sonder- und Musteranfertigung, sowie Montage arbeiten, Schnittmodelle und Apparatebau. </td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td><p><img src="pic/firma.jpg" width="567" height="283" /></p>
    <p>Vielen Dank für Ihren Besuch auf unserer Homepage. </p></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
<h1>&nbsp;</h1>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
</body>
</html>
        </div>
    </div></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</div>
<table width="692" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <!--DWLayoutTable-->
  <tr>
    <td width="692" height="106">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
<table width="143" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <!--DWLayoutTable-->
  <tr>
    <td width="143" height="499" background="links.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
<table width="692" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <!--DWLayoutTable-->
  <tr>
    <td width="692" height="51" background="footer.jpg">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## black0r (11. Mai 2006)

ja das hab ich auch grad gesehen das kommt von diesem include script das ich gebastelt hab !

dürfte aber doch an der situation das mein inhalt nicht in dem rahmen bleibt nichts machen oder !



			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was mir zu aller erst auffällt: Das Dokument ist weder valide noch wohlgeformt (siehe etwa das W3C-Markup-Validator-Ergebnis). Dein serverseitiges Skript muss so gestrickt sein, dass am Ende ein vollständiges Dokument ausgeliefert wird.




mhhh hab die site aber ganz normal mit meinem dreamweaver erstellt !
und kann es an dem liegen das es nicht in dem rahmen bleibt ? !?


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht solltest du außerdem die Breitenangabe für das DIV *#Layer1* (548px) und einer darin eingebetteten Tabelle (832px) aufeinander abstimmen? ;-]

Und bitte achte in deinen Beiträgen auf eine vernünftige Rechtschreibung mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung, siehe Netiquette Nr.15.


----------



## black0r (11. Mai 2006)

Ok viele Dank !

Aber leider auch durch die Abstimmung funktioniert es nicht! Ich will das der Footer unten (diese Bildchen) immer so weit mit runter geht wie der Text in der Mitte lang ist ! Und der Text auf der Seite nicht rausplatzt...

Aber ich bekomme es nicht hin auch durch die Abstimmung klappt es leider nicht.
Hast vielleicht noch eine Idee? Oder einen vorschlag wie ich es anders realisieren kann ?

Grüße

black0r


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2006)

Betrachte doch mal den Aufbau der Seite: die relevanten Komponenten, zwei Grafiken und der fest positionierte Inhalt, stehen derzeit in keiner Beziehung zueinander.


----------



## black0r (12. Mai 2006)

Ja habe ich gemerkt! Kannst du mir dann vielleicht ein zwei sachen sagen auf die ich achten muss beim aufbau oder mit denen ich es verbessern kann ? Wäre sehr nett


----------



## Maik (12. Mai 2006)

Ich empfehle dir die Suchfunktion im CSS-Board und den Suchbegriff *CSS-Layout*, der dir unzählige Threads auswirft. 

Oder du schaust dich mal auf den folgenden Seiten um, die sich mit der Thematik beschäftigen:


andreas kalt.de: Ein CSS-Layout erstellen 

CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets: Workshop: Layouten ohne Tabellen

css.maxdesign.com.au - CSS resources and tutorials for web designers and web developers 

glish.com : CSS layout techniques 

intensivstation :: CSS Templates :: Templates 

selfHTML: CSS-basierte Layouts 

Stichpunkt CSS: Layout ohne Tabellen 

stu nicholls | CSS PLaY | CSS layouts


----------



## black0r (12. Mai 2006)

Hey vielen DANK !

Das sieht doch mal gut aus 

Ich werde mich mal daran versuchen.


----------

